# جميع البومات وشرائط المرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) على اكثر من سيرفر.



## بولا وديع (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جميع البومات وشرائط المرتل
( ساتر ميخائيل )
على اكثر من سيرفر 
هنا سيتم وضع كل مايتعلق بالمرتل 
ساتر ميخائيل من ترانيم 

سيرفرات الرفع : mediafire , 4shared

عدد الشرائط : 33 

هذه صفحة بالشرائط من جهازى


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






شريط الام المثالية 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

لتحميل الشريط 
mediafire.com 9dw8y2438m25h2r

شريط ايوب زمانه : 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com drl37melz2elb0v

امدح فى دميانة : 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com jfrc1fls9tpvfw0#1

شريط البابا ايويا : 


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
لتحميل الشريط :
mediafire.com d375pm510u7vqw5

شريط الجمعة العظيمة : 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com l9a45sl7yqi7wm5

شريط تماجيد ومدائح للبابا كيرلس : 

لتحميل الشريط : 
4shared.com /get/2QkL-kdV/pola_met____.html

شريط امسك يارب ايدى : 

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com 03njkmyzlxq3lfb

شريط طريق يسوع 

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





لتحميل الشريط من سيرفرين : 
4shared.com /file/tnT2TV36/_5__.html
mediafire.com 513a8xe98c4y8af

شريط ماتعوقونى : 




لتحميل الشريط : 
4shared.com /get/H1ZoDX9w/_4__.html

شريط تماف ايرينى 


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
لتحميل الشريط : 
4shared.com /get/gDVQKsMO/__-__.html

شريط راجع اليك 2 : 




لتحميل الشريط : 
4shared.com /file/DS6B_crV/___2.html

شريط فائق الحب:
لتحميل الشريط : 
4shared.com /get/ku7hlMLI/__online.html

شريط ما اجملك : 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com ay4h0gbt2anfte5

وسط اوراقى : 

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com k76788eb80vn4h3

شريط ماتعولش الهم : 



لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com 8q187fug1n03js

ليالى كيهك : 

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com c8iby4y4yyc8k2g

شريط محتاج اليك 2 : 
لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com 88v7qiwvyw3

شريط زى العصفور : 
لتحميل الشريط 
4shared.com /get/Try6JzAy/_____.html

شريط ياشعب الله : 





لتحميل الشريط : 
4shared.com /file/UT6V7oKS/___-__.htm

تابع 
​


----------



## بولا وديع (17 نوفمبر 2010)

قصائد البابا 1 : 




لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com hrvv5phbtt4q5wt

شريط غالى عليك:




لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com zdixx2oh9u5

شريط فى سكون الليالى : 


تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.





لتحميل لاشريط : 
mediafire.com jll64b29std4yl5

شريط محتاج اليك الجزء الاول :
لتحميل الشريط : 
mediafire.com 4cc6d2czwg3dfh6

شريط ساعة الصلاة :




لتحميل الشريط :
mediafire.com si2jg52ifaet0fx

شريط واذاى انساك : 





الي متي.MP3
4shared.com /audio/6PzRfOA9/__online.html
بعد سنين.MP3
4shared.com /audio/jFCeX4qi/__online.html
حولني.MP3
4shared.com /audio/jwojofIp/_online.html
شهوة القلب.MP3
4shared.com /audio/2Rn6cvUm/__online.html
مالي سواك.MP3
4shared.com /audio/sm2aldWU/__online.html
هتعدي كل الضيقات.MP3
4shared.com /audio/vvqXTjCx/___online.html
وازاي انساك.MP3
4shared.com /audio/aitWy6lI/__online.html
يالي بديت الرحلة.MP3
4shared.com /audio/LPDhaPbm/___online.html

شريط ( مديون ) ساتر ميخائيل +
ابونا مكارى رهيب 
( سيتم تجميع الشريط فى رابط واحد
على الميديا فير ) 





ترنيمة ( مديون ) 
4shared.com /file/19704452/edf5d62/A02____.html
ابنك مشغول بالعالم :::
4shared.com /file/19704528/a089488c/A04___.html
سنين طويلة مضت :::
( هذه الترنيمة خطيرة جدا ) 
4shared.com /file/19704742/1582d27a/B08___.html
وحدك يايسوع :
4shared.com /file/19704853/70c29490/A08__.html
يوم ميلادك يايسوع ::::
4shared.com /file/19704973/43369c25/B04___.html

شريط الام الطيبة 

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.




لتحميل الشريط 
الجزء الاول 
mediafire.com 1j94xzj2yjx
الجزء الثانى :
mediafire.com 8ye9xegcie5

شريط ( ثبت انظارك فيا ) :




العالم يبنى ويزرع
mediafire.com fun1doedcm9
انا عايزك انت
mediafire.com 8fsiypiocs1
ثبت انظارك
mediafire.com 03dxec7d1id
طال انتظارنا
mediafire.com cz5dbpypxnp
مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
mediafire.com 2jts5119w11

شريط ( شفيع عمرى ) : 



ليه بحب البابا
mediafire.com 2bmimkwtmhn
جدو كيرلس
mediafire.com 2mgdznunwi4
علمني اصلي
mediafire.com 5xi2mbzcijt
نفسي اتوب
mediafire.com 6jsyt20wbfj
بيقولو انى هموت
mediafire.com 1xlodckypem
ازاى تتخلي عني
mediafire.com atmdjymn0wm

شريط ( احببتنى ) : 



احببتنى
4shared.com /file/22908711/da8fa54/_online.html
انى فى احتياج
4shared.com /audio/Gt30MBx5/___online.html?cau2=401waitm
انى لرافع
4shared.com /file/22908836/aaa64a48/__online.html
جايللك
4shared.com /file/22908929/22c00caf/_online.html
خطاياى
4shared.com /file/22909003/474edbd9/_online.html
راح تفضلى
4shared.com /file/22909133/6da1e22d/__online.html
راضى بحكمك
4shared.com /file/22909240/b9af9b09/__online.html
على كلمتك
4shared.com /file/22909285/6570208a/__online.html
غريب انا غريب
4shared.com /file/22909406/302d878a/___online.html
فجر البركان
4shared.com /file/22909526/3d98f3f/__online.html
كذبوا
4shared.com /file/22909623/71f5c5e9/_online.html
لو لم يحبنى
4shared.com /file/22909716/2b700892/___online.html
ياابنى خلاص
4shared.com /file/22909883/81840069/___online.html

شريط قصائد البابا 2 : 



بللت فراشى
mediafire.com 8c3ezzt90st
هوذا الثوب
mediafire.com e12ubtby31z
سوف انسى
mediafire.com bpznlb3l925
نلتم الامجاد
mediafire.com axpjzost1dm
صلو من اجل ضعفى انا الخاطى 













​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مجهود جميل جدااا
تسلم ايديك بولا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

حلو اووووووووى يابولا
بحب صوته جدا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------

